# I'm gonna kill him anyway



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

that saved the segment for me lol loved that he said that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GOAT line. Nice to see they finally let Rollins truly heel it up.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Perfect execution, classic line, and excellent heel work. Everyone always says Seth is a natural face but I think he's just a better heel. He might just be a natural all-around.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

that crowd was fucking cringe worthy.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Yeah if that was an ad-lib, hilarious shit.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

ROLLINS

Boy is gangsta.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Surely now nobody can doubt Seth Rollins.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Darkest moment I've seen a heel do in years and that line "I'm going to kill him anyway" had me laughing my ass off at how nonchalantly he said it. Could've done without him saying John so much though


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Rollins is fucking tremendous, Fantastic mic work.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

That whole segment was good. Great heel work.

Rollins isn't just the future he is the present


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Dragged in places and I need a "John" count from that promo, Seth said it so many times haha but Seth has dominated the majority of 2014 and that was the cherry on top. He has been an excellent heel and it's moments like that with Edge that make him stand out from your run of the mill heel that we have become accustomed too otherwise.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

That needs to be Rollin's signature line from here on out.

"I'm gonna kill you anyway."


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

The segment really dragged but it had its moments. If it was cut in half it would have been legendary.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

GREAT


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

Hilarious stuff although Cena stopping mid-run ala freeze tag or red light/green light was the best part

If there is anyone who tunes in to USA For Chrisley knows best, I hope they caught that though. HES PRAYING TO WHATEVER GOD HE BELIEVES IN THAT HE CAN PLAY WITH HIS KID AGAIN, BUT IM GONNA PARALYZE HIM

IM GONNA KILL HIM ANYWAY

HAIL SATAN


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

How many times does a guy have to attempt murder before police get involved?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Now that's a heel. Kudos to whoever booked tonights show.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

:ti


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

That was some good shit from Rollins tonight. Kudos to him.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Amazing GOAT Heel work from da future :rollins.

That line had me laughing despite how dark it was, great work all around from Seth through; the doubters doubted him as a heel and he is proven them wrong more and more every week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He delivered like a mothafucka tonight. He did amazing all night.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Guy is awesome. MVP of Raw (and probably the company in general tbf) for the second half of this year.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The line was gold ; it was very dark, but said in a cynical, witty tone, that made Seth sounds like a complete psychopath with a very particular sense of humor.

This guy is massive. Fucking M.A.S.S.I.V.E


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Too bad I had to sit through 15 minutes of an awkward segment to reach the one good line.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Heel of the year, Seth Rollins. Hell, of the decade after tonight. Good job, Seth!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Rollins played the chickenshit mob boss awesomely. Dude was like Tony Soprano out there lol


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dragged on for FAR TOO LONG and he struggled a bit but that line nearly made up for it.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao :lmao :lmao at the line. Had me in absolute stitches even though it was supposed to be dark.

:rollins the GOAT


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Too bad I had to sit through 15 minutes of an awkward segment to reach the one good line.


At least you weren't edge


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Rollins giving Bret Hart's "The Best There Is.." a run for it's money. 

bama4


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

Helter Skelter said:


> At least you weren't edge


:killhimanyway


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

That line really sold him as a psychopathic heel. Brilliant.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Not sure what everyone else is on about, maybe just marking for Rollins too much. Cause that was retarded. Pro wrestling is the cheesiest form of entertainment known to man, so saying that in such a cheesy arena is just ridiculous. Had me face palming, as did the rest of that cringe worthy segment.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Seth Rollins da GAWD :rollins


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great segment. Not a fan of The Authority coming back and next week looking to go back to status quo, but the segment and night as a whole was excellent and in large part due to Rollins' heel work.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

They could have made it a lot shorter, I mean, did Christian stay down like 10 minutes from a shot to the gut or what?


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> Not sure what everyone else is on about, maybe just marking for Rollins too much. Cause that was retarded. Pro wrestling is the cheesiest form of entertainment known to man, so saying that in such a cheesy arena is just ridiculous. Had me face palming, as did the rest of that cringe worthy segment.


so how would you have wanted him to do that promo

rollins: come on, bring the authority back!
cena: no.
rollins: i'll be your best frieeend! 
cena: no.
rollins: aww, you're mean!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

roud


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Rollins is ready to be *THE* top heel in the WWE. Forget Brock, forget the Authority, Seth's ready. He's proved that he can do it, now it falls to creative to _let_ him do it.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Line of the year. Too bad it took 20 minutes to get there. Overall good segment although I hate the fact they already brought Trips and Steph back. Also LOL at Lesnar being in the background at the end.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Camp ending is 6/10 on the Batman/Robin scale.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> Not sure what everyone else is on about, maybe just marking for Rollins too much. Cause that was retarded. Pro wrestling is the cheesiest form of entertainment known to man, so saying that in such a cheesy arena is just ridiculous. Had me face palming, as did the rest of that cringe worthy segment.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> Not sure what everyone else is on about, maybe just marking for Rollins too much. Cause that was retarded. Pro wrestling is the cheesiest form of entertainment known to man, so saying that in such a cheesy arena is just ridiculous. Had me face palming, as did the rest of that cringe worthy segment.


It was simpl just too long. We know he isn't going to break his neck, we know Cena is bringing back the Authority and we know HHH will stick his gigantic nose through the curtain. Just too drawn out.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Rollins is a great heel, that said,

My first reaction was facepalm. So we really expect murder? My rational thinking kicked in. 

The more I have thought about it though, in that situation I prefer to think he used the word "kill" in terms of hurt, not murder.

So in hindsight, it was probably not that bad.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Seth Rollins was amazing tonight, his greatest heel work to date. LOVED this Raw and this segment was a big reason why. Reminds me of the Raw after SummerSlam 1999 when Triple H held Jim Ross hostage and forced Mankind to defend the belt against him, and he broke JR's arm anyway.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Shattered Dreams said:


> so how would you have wanted him to do that promo
> 
> rollins: come on, bring the authority back!
> cena: no.
> ...


I would have never put together such a bad segment in the first place. Too soon to bring the Authority back anyway. Rollins was just awful in this segment. Lave the Authorities return to the Rumble. Have Rollins try to get Bork to help him take out Cena. But instead have Bork wreck both guys. Seth is the MITB holder, why is Brock taking orders from a guy who wants to and tried to cash in on him? That makes use of the WWE Champs rare appearance. Instead they had Rollins cut an absurdly bad promo and then Brock stand there like a Chump.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Not sure what everyone else is on about, maybe just marking for Rollins too much. Cause that was retarded. Pro wrestling is the cheesiest form of entertainment known to man, so saying that in such a cheesy arena is just ridiculous. Had me face palming, as did the rest of that cringe worthy segment.


You must have hated the Ruthless Aggression, Attitude and hell, any era that wasn't childish bullshit then..... that is what a real heel fucking is.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow. He certainly impressed me with that segment. Seems like he was finally allowed to show what he could do with great heel material instead of being forced to put over Cena. 

Let's hope he keeps it up throughout 2015.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I marked for heel Seth the moment he turned. It took a while for some to warm up to him, but god damn is he delivering :banderas

So happy because I was legit worried about him as a singles guy. I didn't want him to become another midcard guy who can work in the ring. Bless WWE for doing right with him. I may have questioned a few things they've done with him lately, but man, keep Seth like this and he's money.

A vicious, psychopathic, smarmy little shit lol


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I thought it completely ruined an otherwise decent Raw. Seth just...ugh.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I was like :woah damn Rollins.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Rollins fucking killed it tonight. Unreal promo. Unreal heel work. Unreal ring work carrying that match with Reigns(who I also thought was good, but Rollins was tremendous).

This dude is legit. I'm hoping for some big things come Royal Rumble and/or WM31 for Seth.

BTW, does anyone else think Big Show has a future as a heel announcer? I thought he was great.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

southrnbygrace said:


> I thought it completely ruined an otherwise decent Raw. Seth just...ugh.


explain please


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Loved it...sounded like he meant it though!:trips9


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

So Cena brings back the Authority to save Edge because he didn't have enough time to run into the ring before Rollins broke his neck, and then after bringing back the Authority Rollins tries to do it anyways, and Cena has enough time to stop him.....


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> You must have hated the Ruthless Aggression, Attitude and hell, any era that wasn't childish bullshit then..... that is what a real heel fucking is.


I liked those era's though Austin pulling a gun on Vince is retarded. 

It was just lame as fuck. This is pro wrestling, it is too other forms of entertainment what Adam Wests Batman is too Christian Bales Batman. Entertaining but its campy and cheesy, that's the nature of men fake fighting in speedos. Rollins lines were just ridiculous in such an arena, on top of that he's curbstomped guys on cinder blocks and steel steps yet I'm meant to believe a curbstomp on a briefcase will kill someone?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Rollins turning into an 1980s action movie villain was a highlight.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

The thing I like is witnessing an evolution of his character. He sounded like a psycho with that line and I loved it.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Segment of the year, and probably the best heel segment in recent memory. Anyone who didn't like that, you are objectively a moron.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Goat segment. That's going to be one of the highlights we watch for years to come on DVDs and highlight reels.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> I liked those era's though Austin pulling a gun on Vince is retarded.
> 
> It was just lame as fuck. This is pro wrestling, it is too other forms of entertainment what Adam Wests Batman is too Christian Bales Batman. Entertaining but its campy and cheesy, that's the nature of men fake fighting in speedos. Rollins lines were just ridiculous in such an arena, on top of that he's curbstomped guys on cinder blocks and steel steps yet I'm meant to believe a curbstomp on a briefcase will kill someone?


HHH did this in his rise to the top. Jake Roberts did this when he was a cold ass mother fucker. Savage fucking used a bell to crush Steamboat's throat. Piper kicked fucking Cyndi Lauper..... that is a true heel. They do despicable ass shit and come off as people that can go that extra step. It's what's missing in the "bad guy"... the part where they actually make it necessary for the good guy to stop them.

And Edge has a bad neck that could paralyse him... that's why he retired. Why wouldn't a curbstomp be a believble threat to do just that? Seriously... you keep talking like you have never seen real heel work then continue on about "fake fighting.... becoming quite clear you actually don't have one clue what professional wrestling is. Go back to watching TD if you can't understand wrestling fundamentals...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Billy8383 said:


> So Cena brings back the Authority to save Edge because he didn't have enough time to run into the ring before Rollins broke his neck, and then after bringing back the Authority Rollins tries to do it anyways, and Cena has enough time to stop him.....


Gotta love that WWE Logic! :vince

As for Rollins...Loved it, not your typical lame line from a heel LOL


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> I liked those era's though Austin pulling a gun on Vince is retarded.
> 
> It was just lame as fuck. This is pro wrestling, it is too other forms of entertainment what Adam Wests Batman is too Christian Bales Batman. Entertaining but its campy and cheesy, that's the nature of men fake fighting in speedos. Rollins lines were just ridiculous in such an arena, on top of that he's curbstomped guys on cinder blocks and steel steps yet I'm meant to believe a curbstomp on a briefcase will kill someone?


No, you're meant to believe the stomping on the back of the prone neck of a man who had to legitimately retire due to severe neck and spinal trauma could very easily paralyze, if not kill him. Because yes, that could.

You want cheesy? Enjoy your dungeon of doom and your shockmaster clips on the Network. We'll be over here enjoying the first taste of actual drama this show has had in months. Have fun.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> I liked those era's though Austin pulling a gun on Vince is retarded.
> 
> It was just lame as fuck. This is pro wrestling, it is too other forms of entertainment what Adam Wests Batman is too Christian Bales Batman. Entertaining but its campy and cheesy, that's the nature of men fake fighting in speedos. Rollins lines were just ridiculous in such an arena, on top of that he's curbstomped guys on cinder blocks and steel steps yet I'm meant to believe a curbstomp on a briefcase will kill someone?


You just witnessed what a true heel does. It's despicable shit. He was going to curbstomp Edge's neck to the side of the briefcase (which would've either paralyzed or killed him)

Yes, it's sick, demented and in bad taste. And I fucking love it.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

That was an ad-lib. 

Seth Rollins you da man for that line.


----------



## RIPTheShield (Jul 21, 2014)

Did anyone else think Sting was going to come down from the rafters and beat the crap out of Seth Rollins and his minions along with the Big Show??


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Seth was so fetch in that promo.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> HHH did this in his rise to the top. Jake Roberts did this when he was a cold ass mother fucker. Savage fucking used a bell to crush Steamboat's throat. Piper kicked fucking Cyndi Lauper..... that is a true heel. They do despicable ass shit and come off as people that can go that extra step. It's what's missing in the "bad guy"... the part where they actually make it necessary for the good guy to stop them.
> 
> And Edge has a bad neck that could paralyse him... that's why he retired. Why wouldn't a curbstomp be a believble threat to do just that? Seriously... you keep talking like you have never seen real heel work then continue on about "fake fighting.... becoming quite clear you actually don't have one clue what professional wrestling is. Go back to watching TD if you can't understand wrestling fundamentals...


Eugh puling the real wrestling fan card. Grow up and check your inflated ego at the door, a real wrestling fan can like or be entertained by whatever they want too, they dont have to like what you like ya tool. 

There's good heel work, then there's lame as fuck over the top heel work. If you cant understand the difference go watch some more playschool, thats probably more on your mental level.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I loved it. That's how you book a top heel.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> HHH did this in his rise to the top. Jake Roberts did this when he was a cold ass mother fucker. Savage fucking used a bell to crush Steamboat's throat. Piper kicked fucking Cyndi Lauper..... that is a true heel. They do despicable ass shit and come off as people that can go that extra step. It's what's missing in the "bad guy"... the part where they actually make it necessary for the good guy to stop them.
> 
> And Edge has a bad neck that could paralyse him... that's why he retired. Why wouldn't a curbstomp be a believble threat to do just that? Seriously... you keep talking like you have never seen real heel work then continue on about "fake fighting.... becoming quite clear you actually don't have one clue what professional wrestling is. Go back to watching TD if you can't understand wrestling fundamentals...



Amen, it's the heel's job to do something immoral that will make the crowd boo him, and give reason for a face to stop their immorality, thus getting the face cheered. if you're cheering/condoning what a heel does(mark or smark), then that wrestler is bad at his/her job.

Heels are not supposed to be cheered. Seth Rollins gets the most heat in the business and is the biggest heel, which in turn makes us root for the face to stop him.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

LKRocks said:


> You just witnessed what a true heel does. It's despicable shit. He was going to curbstomp Edge's neck to the side of the briefcase (which would've either paralyzed or killed him)
> 
> Yes, it's sick, demented and in bad taste. And I fucking love it.


These people having fits over this would have slit their wrists in the territory days... this is pure, old school heel perfection. And something that could actually work to get the casuals to hate him while the rest of us mark out and someone finally doing what heels are supposed to be doing... being evil motherfuckers that will gladly end a guy's career or "life" to get what he wants or just because. 

Anyone that watches the Legends of Wrestling will remember the quote "You don't scratch the eyes because you have to... you scratch the guys eyes because you WANT to". Heel 101 and it's so fuckign wonderful to see some of that in the WWE after so long.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

LKRocks said:


> You just witnessed what a true heel does. It's despicable shit. He was going to curbstomp Edge's neck to the side of the briefcase (which would've either paralyzed or killed him)
> 
> Yes, it's sick, demented and in bad taste. And I fucking love it.


It was just lame.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> Eugh puling the real wrestling fan card. Grow up and check your inflated ego at the door, a real wrestling fan can like or be entertained by whatever they want too, they dont have to like what you like ya tool.
> 
> There's good heel work, then there's lame as fuck over the top heel work. If you cant understand the difference go watch some more playschool, thats probably more on your mental level.


Okay, I'll bite... Define "good heel work", because you clearly gauge it differently than 90% of the people here. I won't even say there's a right or wrong here, but if that's not good heel work, what is?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

If that line was ad-libbed, Rollins is going to get a planet sized bollocking from Vince for saying it. It's not PG, and the reaction on facebook and twitter is laugh-inducing. Guess those people never saw a proper heel at work, their idea of a heel would be Daniel Bryan chanting NO. 

And i fucking loved the segment, way to cut through all the PG bullshit in one simple line. "John, damn you gotta know me better, i'm gonna kill him anyway" 


And the make-a-wish jab was quality too.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

What's more amazing for me is Rollins looked so comfortable with the mic for the whole segment. Delivering point to point even though the segment did drag a bit near the end. He really has improved a lot there over the past year.

The line was just typical heel work of going back on his word.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Seth Rollins is a fucking star man.

Watching him tonight reminded me so much of Edge when he first broke into the main event. And he carried that worthless turd Reigns to a decent match earlier in then night.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> If that line was ad-libbed, Rollins is going to get a planet sized bollocking from Vince for saying it. It's not PG, and the reaction on facebook and twitter is laugh-inducing. Guess those people never saw a proper heel at work, their idea of a heel would be Daniel Bryan chanting NO.
> 
> And i fucking loved the segment, way to cut through all the PG bullshit in one simple line. "John, damn you gotta know me better, i'm gonna kill him anyway"
> 
> ...


If that's true(the twitter/facebook backlash) then good for Seth. He's going to see super heat, which will only push him and his character to that next level.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rollins pulled an old school heelish move...101. Loved it! Kudos for that. And if he DID go off script, he should more often :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bad For Business said:


> If that line was ad-libbed, Rollins is going to get a planet sized bollocking from Vince for saying it. It's not PG, and the reaction on facebook and twitter is laugh-inducing. Guess those people never saw a proper heel at work, their idea of a heel would be Daniel Bryan chanting NO.
> 
> And i fucking loved the segment, way to cut through all the PG bullshit in one simple line. "John, damn you gotta know me better, i'm gonna kill him anyway"
> 
> ...


I hope to god HHH is putting a collar on Vince... this is the reaction you want from the casuals. You want them pissed and offended. Fuck, the old guard used to try to get the crowd so worked up they could induce a riot. That's fucking HEEL work! That is money right there waiting! For some reason, Vince doesn't understand that and I don't know if he really ever has. You want the crowd to be fucking losing it and pissed off... that way when the face eventually overcomes this vile asshole that pisses them off, there is a huge relieving and visceral joy.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:tucky Line of the year.

I'm laughing at the grown men and teen girls mad saying it was the worse show ever and they won't be watching anymore, on facebook. I hate WWE Facebook fans.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Great ass line. I haven't watched Raw in months but I caught the segment on youtube and Rollins was brilliant.

Give HIM the ball.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

I would be lying if I said I am excited to see The Authority back. But the segment itself was brilliant and Rollins played a true heel. And even though I think most knew for obvious reasons Rollins would never go through with it, he almost had you convinced anyway.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

VForViper said:


> :tucky Line of the year.
> 
> I'm laughing at the grown men and teen girls mad saying it was the worse show ever and they won't be watching anymore, on facebook. I hate WWE Facebook fans.


If there is someone smart in the office that knows what this reaction really means, then I fucking love those casual fools right now! Get pissed and mad! Give us more heels like this so we have REAL faces now! If you want the traditional heel/face dynamic this is the heel you need. There is no getting around it. Yes, us smarks are going to be sitting here marking out regardless, but if they can bring in some casuals that will react to these heels like they do to Joffrey (GoT) then fucking go all out WWE! It's called actual drama... there is actual conflict for once.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bit of a stupid line, honestly, considering he kept saying he was going to paralyze him a few minutes earlier, and then he blew his load and shot for death. As always, no internal consistency in WWE. It's refreshing to hear something that isn't your typical WWE, corporate bullshit mode filled with things that nobody ever says, though. We need more of that type of thing. Would've been so much better coming from somebody like Ambrose or Wyatt, though, somebody you'd actually believe.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm too buzzing to sleep after that raw and lots of things added to that ... But Rollins threatening to break edge's neck and being an asshole heel while at it was fucking priceless and what a line. He fucking delivered man


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Daniel Bryan wins the Royal Rumble.

Goes to Wrestlemania to face Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.

Daniel Bryan finds a way to win.

Gets fucking wrecked by Lesnar doing it.

Then






Seth Rollins is cashing in his money in the bank contract

The following match is for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship

Bell rings

Curbstomp

1, 2, 3

Bell rings

And the NEW WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION, SETH, ROLLLLLLIIIIIINNNSSSS

Imagine the heat. Imagine the post-Mania Raw.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Now that's a heel.* Kudos to whoever booked tonights show.*


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Spaz350 said:


> Okay, I'll bite... Define "good heel work", because you clearly gauge it differently than 90% of the people here. I won't even say there's a right or wrong here, but if that's not good heel work, what is?


dont bite you are talking to an eva marie fan so obviously doesn't know dick about talent just ignore EvaMaryse


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

LPPrince said:


> Daniel Bryan wins the Royal Rumble.
> 
> Goes to Wrestlemania to face Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.
> 
> ...


I'd be pissed and euphoric at the same time...... that would be weird but awesome! ANd I think if HHH has his way this might just be in the cards and then a nice long summer feud til Bryan goes over at SS or maybe push it to SVS. That possibility makes 2015 look like an all time classic year by itself!


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> What's more amazing for me is Rollins looked so comfortable with the mic for the whole segment. Delivering point to point even though the segment did drag a bit near the end. He really has improved a lot there over the past year.
> 
> The line was just typical heel work of going back on his word.


 Rollins has improved trememdously on the stick. If you keep giving someone alot of opportunites to cut a promo and they work at it you could see some nice results. Why they don't give their golden biy Reigns alot more opportunites on the mic I will never know.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I'd be pissed and euphoric at the same time...... that would be weird but awesome! ANd I think if HHH has his way this might just be in the cards and then a nice long summer feud til Bryan goes over at SS or maybe push it to SVS. That possibility makes 2015 look like an all time classic year by itself!


My reaction would be

"BRYAN WINS! GET THAT SECOND CHANCE M-

OOOOOOOOR NOT. OOOOOOOOOH SHIIIIIIIIT!"


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I said this in another thread but I want smarky crowds to start a "Rollins' gonna kill you!" chant during his matches.


----------



## KnockEmOut (Dec 20, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> I said this in another thread but I want smarky crowds to start a "Rollins' gonna kill you!" chant during his matches.


God no. Shit like that needs to stay in NXT


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Now that's a heel. *Kudos to whoever booked tonights show.*


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

KnockEmOut said:


> God no. Shit like that needs to stay in NXT


Why? Cool chant, makes sense, doesn't come out of nowhere given this promo.

Can we not have fun?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> Rollins has improved trememdously on the stick. If you keep giving someone alot of opportunites to cut a promo and they work at it you could see some nice results. Why they don't give their golden biy Reigns alot more opportunites on the mic I will never know.


They are and Reigns have already showed signs of improvements as well. Still awkward at times though but growing pains.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The best part was that he legit went for the Curb Stomp before Cena stopped him. He didn't pussy out or show any hesitation, he went for it. That's how you sell a fucking heel and make him look like a million bucks.

A really dark segment and it was fucking awesome.


----------



## Jack Deth (Nov 29, 2014)

Seth was FANTASTIC! That was terrific heel work. It was a little bit of the way his storyline mentor Triple H used to do things but was unique to him and he just owned it. And I'd imagine Edge probably had a blast doing it considering that he can't take bumps anymore, to be able to help Rollins get that heat had to feel good.

I AM happy The Authority's back because A. I'm a fan and 2. there are actual stakes and order as opposed to "Guest Celeb/Retired Wrestler GM of the Week". Triple H & Steph are in power in WWE in the actual real world, thus having them in power in the kayfabe world lends more credibility to the storylines than your random Jack Tunney figurehead that everyone knows has zero actual say. Blurring the lines between kayfabe and reality is IMO the most effective way to present a wrestling show that will be more likely to reach a larger audience and to increase that audience investment in the characters & storylines.

Look at this segment, using Christian's injuries and Edge's real situation to get huge heat on Seth. Worked like a charm and Seth sold it like a million bucks! Totally psyched about the Road to WrestleMania now after being pretty down on it the past month or two. Seth deserves one of the 4 big main event level matches at WM31 without question, he's made huge strides this year.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Billy8383 said:


> They could have made it a lot shorter, I mean, did Christian stay down like 10 minutes from a shot to the gut or what?





That old man gut just can't handle a punch like it used to.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Would've been so much better coming from somebody like *Ambrose or Wyatt*, though, somebody you'd actually believe.


:bryanlol:bryanlol

I like those guys, but your constant bitching makes me want to see them buried to the ground just to see your meltdown.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

that line was great, bgut the segment dragged with all the John's.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> Daniel Bryan wins the Royal Rumble.
> 
> Goes to Wrestlemania to face Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.
> Daniel Bryan finds a way to win.
> ...



:mark: :mark: :mark: 

I want this so badly.. Rollins v Bryan ... He'd be so hated, feud would be immense.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

RaheemRollins said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> I want this so badly.. Rollins v Bryan ... He'd be so hated, feud would be immense.


Post-Mania Raw would give those two a "THIS IS AWESOME!" chant before they open their mouths.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

THE UNDISPUTED FUTURE GOAT'ING IT UP, YET AGAIN. :rollins

Best heel in the biz for the last six months. Put the fucking title on him.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

This was a glorious line by Seth! Rollins proves himself to be the MVP of RAW once more. And he brought back Stephanie!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

As much as his voice is grating on the mic and overall horrendous promo, that was a great line by Rollins! :lmao


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> that crowd was fucking cringe worthy.


Oh yeah, definitely. I hate mark heavy crowds. They're the cement blocks tied to the feet of this company. They scream for stupid shit no long term invested fans actually like and boo or ignore anything decent and send the message to WWE that all this goofy corny shit is what the majority of WWE fans want to see. Thus network subs, ticket / merch sales and ratings will continue to drop and WWE will end up buried harder than Bray Wyatt at Payback 2014.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

TKOK said:


> that line was great, bgut the segment dragged with all the John's.


I think the repeated John's worked well honestly.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

The man is gold.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Up until then, he repeated himself several times and tbh I probably would've turned the channel to something more interesting if the show wasn't already almost over and Edge was there. Wasn't overly enamored with the promo itself, so I definitely wouldn't call it the segment of the year. But it's cool if it's your favorite.

The kill line was a bit surprising though. I wonder if WWE told him to say that or if he was just caught up in the moment. Even Cena didn't use that word to describe the United States assassinating Bin Laden.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DemBoy said:


> :bryanlol:bryanlol
> 
> I like those guys, but your constant bitching makes me want to see them buried to the ground just to see your meltdown.


Then you're a pretend fan. Not very mature, hoping somebodies career fails just to make one of their fans mad.

Besides, as far as I'm concerned, they're both dead in the water anyway and have been for a while. They never had a chance, so WWE "burying" them, which they've already done, isn't really gonna incite a reaction from me anyway. I know full well where the company stands on them.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Seth Rollins is, for me, a big part of why I've kept invested in the show despite so much of it being God awful. He was never this bland charisma-void people said he was. He was a great talker in ROH, and he's carried that through to WWE. Tonight just proved how awesome and what an incredible talent he really is.

I think tonight we saw just how he should be booked. Not as an ineffectual loser who can't beat Cena, but a cunning strategist who doesn't need to be the strongest guy around to get his victories.
Stronger heels mean better faces, which mean the crowd gets more invested in the product. Are they finally getting this?

I don't know what they were huffing last night, but whatever it is, they more of the stuff, because that was a great segment.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Then you're a pretend fan. Not very mature, hoping somebodies career fails just to make one of their fans mad.
> 
> Besides, as far as I'm concerned, they're both dead in the water anyway and have been for a while. They never had a chance, so WWE "burying" them, which they've already done, isn't really gonna incite a reaction from me anyway. I know full well where the company stands on them.


Pretend fan? :bryanlol
I didn't know i have to worship and dickride someone to be called a "real" fan. 

Anyways, i do like them both and i wish nothing but the best to them in their careers, but your constant moaning, bitching and "Wah they're not main eventing every fucking show and squashing everyone i don't like in the roster" makes them annoying to me because you made them sound like they are the best thing since sliced bread when they're not.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing the number of complaints WWE get for that final segment.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I lol'd at how Rollins said _"I'm gonna kill him anyway"_ in such a relaxing tune.

Comedy heel work, good stuff.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I always enjoyed Rollins but he completely wowed me and won me over with that last segment. Tremendous work. He was amazing and bad ass.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Seth is the man.



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Wasn't huge on it. Obviously was a creative way to bring the authority back, but who the fuck wants that?

Also JOHN. I'LL DO IT, JOHN I SWEAR TO GOD JOHN, JOHN I'LL DO IT JOHN I WILL JOHN SWEAR TO GOD


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Rollins is too good at what he does. The guy has undoubtedly been the man in 2014. Carried WWE for the entire year both with and without the Shield.

Without turning this into a Reigns bashing thread, I don't understand why they would have him ME WM when Rollins is around. The obvious best in the business.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

One of the funniest lines of the year. Seth is on fire.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

DA GOAT :rollins


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Some people annoyed at the repeated Johns, looks like it worked bama. 

Imagine being in Cena's shoes, he's basically helpless and this guy is antagonizing him.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

The segment dragged? I mean I guess I love Edge that much, I was shitting myself the entire time!

Easily the most impressive Rollins has been, to me. If he keeps that up I may just 'buy in'


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

His execution of the "I'm gonna kill him anyway" line was perfect, it was real villainous made Rollins more devious. Rollins just proving how awesome he is, fantastic Heel work. Also it was actually "despicable", Heels are lacking that these days, he was going to do something merciless. That's the work of a True Heel, he's had an awesome year.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

What a heel


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

That capped off an enjoyable raw for me to be honest. Nice nostalgia trip opening segmwnt, good build to the championship match. Decent champ v champ matchgood ryback promo. I initially cringed at the edge cena love in but that segment made up for it. Hated the uso win and the murdering of mizdow. Bad news returning. That segment though that was campy a little but whens the last time we have seen truly despicable heel work from someone not named hunter. Eva, you give us west Australian wrestling fans a bad name. You clearly wouldn't have survived in anything but the 80s wwf if you think that was stupid. He wasnt going to murder him like you do playing gta or cod, he was threatening metaphorically to take his quality of life. Without that your dead inside your spirit is gone. To put that on john being mr good guy it worked on so many levels, ifyou cant appreciate it go back and watch 80s stuff or 1995 wwf


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I thought it was funny. Though, I'm pretty sure somebody will tell him not to say something like that again.

I have one question. If Cena was able fight off Seth to begin with and save Edge, why did he give in to Seth's demands? It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

If Seth stopped repeating things like "I mean" then he would be near perfect imo.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Perfect execution from Rollins. Love it.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Superb heel work.

Seth Rollins is the real Superstar of the Year 2014.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Those "Jawwn's" really started annoying me. His last line pretty much saved his dragged out promo.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah, Rollins the MVP at the moment.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah, he is awesome


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

Anyone find it weird watching Edge, the once awesome and down-right evil villain back in 2006 being a sympathetic babyface in 2014 (now retired) who's life is kayfabe on the line against a guy who strikes a similar resemblance in gimmick as a younger Edge... Seth Rollins.

For those who remember Cena/Edge were bitter rival back in 06 and had a very long rivalry. It's kind of bitter-sweet to see the Cena/Edge come full-circle as Cena comes to the aid of his long-time rival to save his life. 

I know it's all in kayfabe but if you asked me in 06' when I was younger that Cena would come to the aid of Edge one day.. I would of laughed :')


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Ambroseguy said:


> Anyone find it weird watching Edge, the once awesome and down-right evil villain back in 2006 being a sympathetic babyface in 2014 (now retired) who's life is kayfabe on the line against a guy who strikes a similar resemblance in gimmick as a younger Edge... Seth Rollins.
> 
> For those who remember Cena/Edge were bitter rival back in 06 and had a very long rivalry. It's kind of bitter-sweet to see the Cena/Edge come full-circle as Cena comes to the aid of his long-time rival to save his life.
> 
> *I know it's all in kayfabe* but if you asked me in 06' when I was younger that Cena would come to the aid of Edge one day.. I would of laughed :')


Well yeah, that's how wrestling is meant to be watched. Notice how much more deep, compelling and enjoyable your experience is when you're not being a total smark like most of WF? I agree btw.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

The whole thing was terrible. So basically the Authority got Christmas vacation and now Sting meant nothing. Ok Seth, you're going to kill a guy on tv in front of an arena full of people so you can have a nice wrestling job? I haven't seen something that cheesy since the attitude era. So now we have to sit through that awful Authority angle again + the Big Show. The Big Show they shit on for months. I swear they have goldfish writing the script back there.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Why are some people taking "kill" so literally? Are metaphors not a thing people understand?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

FTR for people calling out the logic of Cena not having made the save earlier... he stayed where he was because making a move to save Edge would have risked him getting injured. If Rollins then lets on he intends to hurt him anyway, the benefit of not going in to make the save is lost, and Cena has no reason not to.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Really, really enjoyed it. I mentioned in another thread that if it was a reset button to get The Authority back, then it was a fantastic, out-of-the-box way to go about it. 

Seth Rollins was gold in this segment, he really stepped up. I'm a huge fan of his but last night was some next level heel shenanigans. Excited for the next year for him specifically, and that entire segment may have been my favourite ending to Raw since Daniel Bryan on top of the cage in what, January? Great, great finale. 

A small thing, I genuinely feel like the announcers ruined a part of it by talking over him, or at least speaking over the segment, at one point to let people know what it was he wanted. We all had our own conclusions, but either if you already knew or waited until Rollins himself said it, we didn't need the announcer stepping on it like that. I know it wasn't them acting on their own, but that wasn't needed at all. I thought they were trying to wrap the segment up and getting Seth's point across whilst watching it, but then when Seth said it himself I thought there wasn't any need for them to do so.

A small thing, as I said, I enjoyed the entire thing. Great work from all of the workers involved, Seth especially.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Loved every bit of it. Rollins is incredible.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Ambroseguy said:


> Anyone find it weird watching Edge, the once awesome and down-right evil villain back in 2006 being a sympathetic babyface in 2014 (now retired) who's life is kayfabe on the line against a guy who strikes a similar resemblance in gimmick as a younger Edge... Seth Rollins.
> 
> For those who remember Cena/Edge were bitter rival back in 06 and had a very long rivalry. It's kind of bitter-sweet to see the Cena/Edge come full-circle as Cena comes to the aid of his long-time rival to save his life.
> 
> I know it's all in kayfabe but if you asked me in 06' when I was younger that Cena would come to the aid of Edge one day.. I would of laughed :')


Its the circle of life. One day you're at the top of the food chain committing the dastardly deeds, the next you're face down on the briefcase you helped get over. Such are the cycles of prowrasslin'.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

samizayn said:


> FTR for people calling out the logic of Cena not having made the save earlier... he stayed where he was because making a move to save Edge would have risked him getting injured. If Rollins then lets on he intends to hurt him anyway, the benefit of not going in to make the save is lost, and Cena has no reason not to.


Yep, kayfabe logic wise Edge's life was in danger there and Cena didn't want to do anything rash to push the situation over the edge or give Rollins reason to actually go through with curbstomping Edge's head, once Rollins made it clear that he was going to do it either way there was nothing stopping Cena from running it to make the save; so I thought it was alright overall.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Yep, kayfabe logic wise Edge's life was in danger there and Cena didn't want to do anything rash to _push the situation over the edge_ or give Rollins reason to actually go through with curbstomping Edge's head, once Rollins made it clear that he was going to do it either way there was nothing stopping Cena from running it to make the save; so I thought it was alright overall.


That unintentional pun was Barbara Dunkelman worthy.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I enjoyed the segment, Rollins has been awesome this year.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> That unintentional pun was Barbara Dunkelman worthy.


Oh god that was corny as hell, totally not intentional at all. :lmao


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

The 'Johns' were good heel work if you ask me, they were very annoying and irritated the crowd..


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Oh god that was corny as hell, totally not intentional at all. :lmao


Made me laugh though, lemme hand over some +rep(though fuck me I still don't understand the rep system and why sometimes you get more rep than others)


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

That whole segment was corny and overdone


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Rollins going from "backstabbing weasel" to actual murderous psychopath is at least unexpected.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

The WWE obviously doesn't have that much of a problem with the line since it was included in the edited down version of the segment on the website...


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Ithil said:


> Rollins going from "backstabbing weasel" to actual murderous psychopath is at least unexpected.


Not expected, but a welcome change nonetheless.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

I thought it was okay, but it dragged on, he said 'John' way too many times, and only one line of the entire thing was memorable.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Excellent heel antics from Rollins. Dude delivered that line great.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

It was good, but it would have been better if he actually killed him.

following week "I killed Edge" t-shirt.

>Sold out


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Fucking hell Rollins. Dude's turned into a psychopath... and one hell of a heel.

:rollins !!


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bit of a stupid line, honestly, considering he kept saying he was going to paralyze him a few minutes earlier, and then he blew his load and shot for death. As always, no internal consistency in WWE. It's refreshing to hear something that isn't your typical WWE, corporate bullshit mode filled with things that nobody ever says, though. We need more of that type of thing. Would've been so much better coming from somebody like Ambrose or Wyatt, though, somebody you'd actually believe.


As usual bias blinds someone. As if Wyatt or Ambrose are in any position to have anything they do or say taken seriously...

Wyatt brings little kids with monster voices to the ring and Ambrose squirts ketchup and mustard on people. 

Rollins on the other hand curbstomps peoples heads through cinder blocks, steps, and announce tables. Please enlighten me on how Rollins isn't the more believable choice. Give me a fucking break.

:Korton


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that segment brought rollins stock up a few notches for me. i always thought his ring work was fine, but wasn't sold on him overall. now i'm thinking he may have grabbed the brass ring afterall. and yea, that line was priceless, i replayed it 3 times, like "LOL he actually said that shit". the nonchalant tone made it.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone have a script of his promo from last night? Sick stuff. Good job


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Ithil said:


> Rollins going from "backstabbing weasel" to actual murderous psychopath is at least unexpected.


he's still a weasel, big show was holding edge down...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't believe there are people in here taking the word "kill" so literally. I felt the segment dragged on for a few minutes too long but that line was pretty cool.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Terrible segment


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thrash™ said:


> I can't believe there are people in here taking the word "kill" so literally. I felt the segment dragged on for a few minutes too long but that line was pretty cool.


Well in the theoretical scenario that Rollins did actually curbstomp Edge the bump could theoretically and likely would paralyze or kill Edge, (of course we all know Edge was never going to take any sort of bump and that he would somehow get saved, but just going by kayfabe logic here)


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That and given a curb stomp bump is completely fake with no pain.............


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

DragonSleeper said:


> The whole thing was terrible. So basically the Authority got Christmas vacation and now Sting meant nothing. Ok Seth, you're going to kill a guy on tv in front of an arena full of people so you can have a nice wrestling job? I haven't seen something that cheesy since the attitude era. So now we have to sit through that awful Authority angle again + the Big Show. The Big Show they shit on for months. I swear they have goldfish writing the script back there.


Holy hell you got Kayfabe and real life mixed up so damn bad.

Sting means everything now because he's going to show up next monday to kick start his feud with HHH. 

What reason would HHH have to show up on Raw if the Authority isn't back?

Since Sting played a role in ending the authority, he'll play a role again because now they are back, it gives Sting another reason to show up again.

Fans like you would never be happy, complain over every little shit that WWE does. Even if you got a blowjob from Nikki Bella on behalf of WWE you'd complain.

Use your brain for once.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Everyone is saying it dragged, but I loved every breathing second of it, if just cause I was imagining Rollins as a toddler who did not get the pony he asked for and he's going to kill the nanny if he doesn't get it lol. But that's probably why I love Rollins as a heel, it's a very reliant childish heel role he's playing as well as a complete maniac lol.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Freaking awesome line. Took me completely by surprise tbh :lol. They're PG now so it wouldn't happen but that would make a tremendous tagline on a t-shirt, if it's an adlib then damn :rollins. 

Thought the segment dragged on a bit, but that's overall issue RAW has had for ages now. 

You can't fault Rollins work though, dude brought it big time there. That's one long winded promo and to not fluff your lines once is really impressive for someone who's only been doing these kinds of promos for less then a year. And he'll only get better.

Spare a thought for Edge who sat there for what seemed an eternity :lol


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> That and given a curb stomp bump is completely fake with no pain.............


Umm, I doubt that having a foot being driven into your back and slamming your body and face against the ground would be anywhere in the realm of not being painful at all. That shit looks like it could legit fuck you up.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Seth Rollins - Is doing good as heel, Tonight he was very impressive.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Umm, I doubt that having a foot being driven into your back and slamming your body and face against the ground would be anywhere in the realm of not being painful at all. That shit looks like it could legit fuck you up.


Cause the curb stomp COULD legit fuck you up.

Look up stories of real life curb stomps, the history of that attack and how fucked up some examples of them are(involving racism, hate crimes, brawls, bar fights, etc etc).

Mental. Its an absolutely believable move.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> Cause the curb stomp COULD legit fuck you up.
> 
> Look up stories of real life curb stomps, the history of that attack and how fucked up some examples of them are(involving racism, hate crimes, brawls, bar fights, etc etc).
> 
> Mental. Its an absolutely believable move.


That is very true, the move has a very horrid history; which is probably why it is honestly one of the most believable finishing moves in WWE history.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> that crowd was fucking cringe worthy.


your obsession with that girl on your avatar/signature page is f......g cringe worthy.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

It would have been cool if he did it and kayfabe killed him. DAT HEAT :mark:


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Brilliant adlib but probably got warned in the back afterwards for using such aviolent non-pg statement


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

BKKsoulcity said:


> Brilliant adlib but probably got warned in the back afterwards for using such aviolent non-pg statement


Doesn't seem that they cared too much considering they kept the line in on the edited down version of the segment on their website.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> That is very true, the move has a very horrid history; which is probably why it is honestly one of the most believable finishing moves in WWE history.


Which makes me laugh when someone says that the curb stomp isn't believable(not saying anyone here is saying that, but I've seen it online).

I'm like dude, when the fuck did the Rock Bottom ever kill somebody? hahaha


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

CM Chump said:


> It would have been cool if he did it and kayfabe killed him. DAT HEAT :mark:


:mark: the we could have a Edge Memorial next week hosted by Seth. Christian would get over too since they'd feud for a short while :mark:


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

CM Chump said:


> It would have been cool if he did it and kayfabe killed him. DAT HEAT :mark:


:maury


----------



## Vlazz (Jan 14, 2008)

Rollins has been amazing. I hope he gets a long title run next year.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Rollins improvement on the mic and in his ring psychology since the breakup of the Shield has been nothing sort of phenomenal, people forget he's still under 30, he is still a kid as far as the WWE world goes and yet he is performing at a level of a guy 10 years his senior, cannot wait to see how he develops further, really impressive.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

He's slowly becoming my favourite on the roster. 

His heel work since turning has been fantastic, his mic work has improved and he is showing a darker side instead of being a cowardly heel. 

Best wrestler of 2014 by a mile, not many have been near Rollins this year. Hope they don't drop the ball with him next year.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

They are showing a small promo of what happened before Main Event, and they edited out the "Im gonna kill him anyway!" XD Oh this company.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> They are showing a small promo of what happened before Main Event, and they edited out the "Im gonna kill him anyway!" XD Oh this company.


They included it on the website.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

That last line was gold but still didn't save that dragged out segment. I was even confused how Rollins was just rambling on and on about nothing. Those mic skills didn't impress me at all.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RAVEN said:


>


*
:banderas :banderas :banderas

Damn, it feels like it was just yesterday that Rollins was still considered the "3rd guy" on The Shield, look at him now.*


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

Seth's acting was perfection today. The way he delivered those lines and varied his tone of voice, just fantastic. And the line at the end was just the icing on the cake.

He's becoming one of the best talkers in the company. He's being asked to carry a large amount of weight promo wise and he is delivering with more and more flair each week.

Seth Rollins really IS the future


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RAVEN said:


>


If Seth has any say, he'll pour gas on that mother fucking torch. Funny how he does basically remind me of Edge in many ways too. I hope hope HOPE the WWE realises what they have...


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Seth has the potential to be the face of this company for years to come, please let WWE capitalize on him please!


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

Seth Rollns will be the breakout babyface of the group' :L Dean Ambrose is a popular babyface and Rollins is an awesome despicable villain.We got that onew wrong  well done Rollins.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

RAVEN said:


>


AAAAWWWWWWW HELL YEAH

EDGE PASSED THE TORCH TO SETH ROLLINS

I'm internally jumping for joy, physically I just have a huge smile on my face

Rollins, TAKE THAT SHIT AND RUN WITH IT


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

RAVEN said:


>


And to think that some people said Edge was legit annoyed of Rollins :banderas

Glad he sees that this guy can legit be a big time player in the future.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Endorsed by the fucking GOAT in person.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

It is so hard for me to not say I TOLD YOU SO given my comments in the ol' Shield threads of the past


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

rollins is a cocky little sh*t and it pisses me off but that's what you want in a heel tha dude is my second fav guy behind ziggler since dean ambrose can't get a win to save his life on a PPV...stupid WWE


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> It is so hard for me to not say I TOLD YOU SO given my comments in the ol' Shield threads of the past


On the winning team since Day 1 :dance

Also Soup and Showstopper. We backed the real MVP :rollins


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Edge passing the torch to Rollins is just :banderas


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

SETH'S GONNA KILL YOU


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Rollins is a star who simply has to get a good run as champ now, he's proved himself every single week and if he doesnt get that title then this company is hopeless.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Raw is Rollins atm.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> On the winning team since Day 1 :dance
> 
> Also Soup and Showstopper. We backed the real MVP :rollins


*HIGH FIVE*

I still have my Wrestlemania Shield Mask. Amazing to see how far he's come since those days.

He was always the one that saved The Shield when it looked like they were gonna lose. He was never the one to get pinned or submitted when they DID lose. He led them, ended them, and now has risen to be one of the current top guys.

SO HAPPY


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Among everything said on Raw, that was the line of the night... hell, line of the year.


And the whole time I was like "YES PLEASE!!! YES! YES! YES! YES!"

WWE has turned me into a bloodthirsty savage :millhouse


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

A couple decades from now, its gonna be Seth's head on the ground with some young upstart claiming he's gonna kill him anyway, then Seth will send him an e-hologram telling him not to drop the torch while he runs with it


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> AAAAWWWWWWW HELL YEAH
> 
> EDGE PASSED THE TORCH TO SETH ROLLINS
> 
> ...



kinda ironic considering how much people was comparing Seth to Edge
he really has come a long way and he's actually being a very hateful heel something we haven't seen since probably HHH


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

I thought the segment was pretty fukken sweet. Crowd sucked ass though and made it awkward. They even sucked during E&C's opening segment. Once Rollins has adapted as a heel a bit more he'll get a bigger and better reaction but I thought he did phenomenal on the mic for his standards.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Coyotex said:


> kinda ironic considering how much people was comparing Seth to Edge
> he really has come a long way and he's actually being a very hateful heel something we haven't seen since probably HHH


Well, there's no debating who Edge passed his torch to

Lets see what comes of it


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Passing the torch. Going from "You think you know me" to "You should know me by now...


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Now we await the day Rollins curb stomps somebody thru a flaming table. hahaha


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Rollins' promo was pretty boring until that, but when he popped the "I'm gonna kill him anyway" line, I laughed. That line and his speech was so perfect then.


Before he said that line, he felt so PG. Then Rollins got serious


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> Now we await the day Rollins curb stomps somebody thru a flaming table. hahaha


You mean someone will curb stomp Rollins through a flaming table, hopefully Orton


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> You mean someone will curb stomp Rollins through a flaming table, hopefully Orton


If they don't want to make new stars and a top heel for years to come that is definitely the way WWE need to go.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> You mean someone will curb stomp Rollins through a flaming table, hopefully Orton


Nah.


----------



## GhostOfProtocol (Jun 21, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> You mean someone will curb stomp Rollins through a flaming table, hopefully Orton


YES YES YES


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Orton going over Rollins in their scheduled feud is as likely as Hunico coming back and winning the royal rumble. And it should be. Orton is an established star already.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

And with this, Rollins in my eyes has cemented himself as pretty much THE reason to watch RAW from now on. I sort of feel a tad foolish for being on the "he's a natural babyface" team back in the day because holy shit this guy can heel it up something fierce when they let him.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Solf said:


> Orton going over Rollins in their scheduled feud is as likely as Hunico coming back and winning the royal rumble. And it should be. Orton is an established star already.


Orton needs to win too


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Orton needs to win too


I don't see how. Orton is something like an 11-time World Champion who's been consistently on top of the mountain for a decade or more. I don't see how he needs a strong win more than the up-and-comer who is going to be one of the top guys to carry WWE forward when the old guard like Orton inevitably step back with time.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Solf said:


> Orton going over Rollins in their scheduled feud is as likely as Hunico coming back and winning the royal rumble. And it should be. Orton is an established star already.


Yup. While I see it as a bit more likely than you made it seem, it shouldn't happen. Orton going over Rollins would be a head scratcher for sure.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Orton needs to win too


Not against Rollins. They should have him go over Wyatt or something. But having him go over Rollins just to restore credibility is not a good idea. You shouldn't sacrifice the credibility of a future top heel and cornerstone of your future to give a face Orton some momentum.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd like Seth to go over but I can't see it. He did already beat Orton clean, not convincingly at all but still cleaan. Plus Orton needs to look somewhat strong, he was a pretty weak shit heel. As long as the match is lengthy and great I don't care who wins though, 2 guys I like. A loss to Orton won't kill him like it would to Cena.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton's not won a match in a long fucking time Rollins can afford one fucking loss, its not like the Cena/Rollins feud you can bet your house Orton will make him look good. Orton's lost so much his own cred is shot to shit


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I do agree that losing to Orton would probably not make Seth look bad, especially since the two of them will most likely have fantastic matches.

But the point is, I'd rather have Orton to be fed someone else than the motherfuckin' future.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

If there was a multiple month long Orton/Rollins feud, I'd rather it be that Orton gets a win in there somewhere, but Rollins wins the war.

Gotta build up the future.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Great line but it strikes me as something Ambrose would say, not Rollins.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Great line but it strikes me as something Ambrose would say, not Rollins.


I think it fits Rollins more. Given he actually said it, but also because Dean is coming across as more goofy than anything lately.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Orton's not won a match in a long fucking time Rollins can afford one fucking loss, its not like the Cena/Rollins feud you can bet your house Orton will make him look good. Orton's lost so much his own cred is shot to shit


Orton doesn't need the rub at all, he's been main eventing since 2007 so i'm pretty sure he can afford way more loses than Rollins.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

And a week ago people dared to say WWE give him shit material, they always give Seth quality stuff, still a bad delivery imo but that's because I can't stand his teenager voice.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm surprised that the IWC hasn't turned this into a meme yet.


----------



## hhhshovel (Apr 20, 2014)

orton can start gaining momentum for his feud against rollins by first having him feud and defeat the demon kane


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Kane is in such a jobber state right now that Orton would've to squash him under 5 seconds to make this into a relevant win.

Nah, it wouldn't even be one.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Rollins is by far the best sports entertainer on the roster. I hope he wins the Rumble, beats Brock and then cashes in on himself. Rollins vs Rollins is a dream matchup,


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Jacare said:


> Rollins is by far the best sports entertainer on the roster. I hope he wins the Rumble, beats Brock and then cashes in on himself. Rollins vs Rollins is a dream matchup,


Rollins is pretty great right now. He turned a C+ promo into an A with his last line, lol.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Jacare said:


> Rollins is by far the best sports entertainer on the roster. I hope he wins the Rumble, beats Brock and then cashes in on himself. Rollins vs Rollins is a dream matchup,


Rollins vs Rollins gonna be better than Al Snow vs Al Snow






Rollins gonna curb stomp his after image


----------



## Insomnia Goddess (Oct 2, 2013)

That last line was gold.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Loved it.

Seth reminds me of Edge in some ways and this segment was one example of why.

Back in the late 2000's, Edge was just as sadistic a heel as Rollins was in this segment. I could totally see Edge himself doing something like this back in 2006 - 2009.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Wants Attitude Era back. Gets offended by controversial storyline.

- Vic


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Vic Capri said:


> Wants Attitude Era back. Gets offended by controversial storyline.
> 
> - Vic


Not even close to what Punk and Heyman did a few years ago, didn't have a problem then and certainly won't have a problem with something like this now.

It showed a side of Rollins we haven't seen yet. I'd still like to see him beat someone down on his own. Sure it was another group beatdown but that line brought it to a new level, a level that Seth decided to go on his own. Really great work there, his best character work. 

So amazing how he was supposed to be the Shield member who was supposed to be lost and the weakest of the 3. Instead he's been booked strongly and shows he deserves it and is the most successful atm. Things can easily change though 8*D Bray was a top heel until he lost to Cena and Miz was also a top heel and main evented Mania. Can't remember they had a young heel be good for this long.


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

Rollins has become my favourite wrestler on the main roster by far. Despite not watching Raw for months apart from a little bit last week, I'm actually considering watching next week after that segment. He was my favourite in The Shield despite Ambrose usually being the favourite here. When they went singles, I started gravitating towards Ambrose, but I can't deny Rollins' talent anymore. I honestly think this guy can be a once in a lifetime talent if they get the machine behind him. He has it all. The look, the charisma, the mic skills, the in-ring skills. So talented.

Let's get a new catchphrase for Rollins. Next Austin 3:16...


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

that was truly an awesome moment... the only (personal) problem I have with this is that it made my favorite wrestler of all times( edge) look very weak, i mean, common he's an 11 time world champion dammit ... anw anw, Seth is the performer of the year and the must-see act every week on RAW.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Great to hear that line. Hopefully it means with Rollins the WWE may be turning in a new edgier direction.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

While I thought the promo was ok, nothing great but I enjoyed it. Is no one concerned that the crowd did not seem to care one bit about the whole segment?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

It really won me over even more as a Seth Rollins mark. He was intense and his delivery throughout the entire promo was awesome. You could actually feel how bad he wanted the authority back and how sadistic he could be. The last line was incredible.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Phantomdreamer said:


> While I thought the promo was ok, nothing great but I enjoyed it. Is no one concerned that the crowd did not seem to care one bit about the whole segment?


The crowd didn't care about much that night. Shit crowd.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

RMolloy24 said:


> Rollins has become my favourite wrestler on the main roster by far. Despite not watching Raw for months apart from a little bit last week, I'm actually considering watching next week after that segment. He was my favourite in The Shield despite Ambrose usually being the favourite here. When they went singles, I started gravitating towards Ambrose, but I can't deny Rollins' talent anymore. I honestly think this guy can be a once in a lifetime talent if they get the machine behind him. He has it all. The look, the charisma, the mic skills, the in-ring skills. So talented.
> 
> Let's get a new catchphrase for Rollins. Next Austin 3:16...


Imagine

Seth Rollins wins the WWE World Heavyweight Championship, is going to face John Cena at some big PPV in the future to defend it

Whole crowd is wearing that shirt, booing Cena before Rollins even comes out

Rollins backstage like


----------



## Parrulo (Aug 21, 2014)

Well the line wasn't included on the recap they just showed on raw so that might have really been something Rollins added himself (and vince probably didn't like)

:mark: :rollins

Rollins 3:16 says i will kill you anyway


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Yup Came here to say that as well. Line wasn't in the recap.

Edit: Line was in the main event recap.


----------

